#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Process Engineering and Design Using Visual Basic

## Mohamed

*if any one have this book i will be pleased if he share it with me* 





```
Process Engineering and Design Using Visual Basic 

[img]http://www.egpet.net/vb/images/imported/2008/07/1.jpg[/img]            
 Description:
   Process Engineering and Design Using Visual Basic (c) by CRC
 
    The type of the release is: eBook
    In the PDF format with ISBN: 1420045423 and Pub Date: October 08, 2007
    The size of the release is: 05 disks x 2.88mb
    And released on: 12/07/2007
 
 
    Software tools are a great aid to process engineers, but too much 
    dependence on such tools can often lead to inappropriate and suboptimal 
    designs. Reliance on software is also a hindrance without a firm 
    understanding of the principles underlying its operation, since users 
    are still responsible for devising the design. In Process Engineering 
    and Design Using Visual Basic, Arun K. Datta provides a unique and 
    versatile suite of programs along with simultaneous development of the 
    underlying concepts, principles, and mathematics. Each chapter details 
    the theory and techniques that provide the basis for design and 
    engineering software and then showcases the development and utility of 
    programs developed using the material outlined in the chapter. This 
    all-inclusive guide works systematically from basic mathematics to fluid 
    mechanics, separators, overpressure protection, and glycol dehydration, 
    providing basic design guidelines based on international codes. Worked 
    examples demonstrate the utility of each program, while the author also 
    explains problems and limitations associated with the simulations. After 
    reading this book you will be able to immediately put these programs 
    into action and have total confidence in the result, regardless of your 
    level of experience 
 
    http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1420045423/
```


*

*See More: Process Engineering and Design Using Visual Basic

----------


## ameer

> *if any one have this book i will be pleased if he share it with me* 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Process Engineering and Design Using Visual Basic 
> 
> [img]http://www.egpet.net/vb/images/imported/2008/07/1.jpg[/img]            
>  Description:
> ...



*Free Download
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*

----------


## nomanfahmi

Ameer
Could you please upload the VB programs that come withe book?

Thx

----------


## pradpat

Here is the book.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sonwalYogesh

pLEASE UPLOAD THE VB SOFTWARE

----------


## locke

Thank you very much.

----------


## uetian98

I believe the book might have come with a CD or VB Based softwares.
How can we have those too.

Will appreciate if someone could add !!!

----------


## Processor

> Here is the book.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks Pradpat for sharing this really nice book.
Hopefully someone will share the vb programs also.

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## azeezy

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Best Wishes and Regards!

----------


## pependo

Thanks for sharing.

Could anybody share the CD image (VBA programs) of this book?

----------


## mjcoolz21

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Best Wishes and Regards!



Alhamdulillah, Thanks for share.
Lets download...

If you have source code, lets be share here

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers



Process Engineering and Design Using Visual Basic
by Arun K. Datta 
    *  Publisher:   CRC
    * Number Of Pages:   472
    * Publication Date:   2007-10-08
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   1420045423
    * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9781420045420
    * Binding:   Hardcover




Book Description:

Software tools are a great aid to process engineers, but too much dependence on such tools can often lead to inappropriate and suboptimal designs. Reliance on software is also a hindrance without a firm understanding of the principles underlying its operation, since users are still responsible for devising the design. In Process Engineering and Design Using Visual Basic, Arun K. Datta provides a unique and versatile suite of programs along with simultaneous development of the underlying concepts, principles, and mathematics. Each chapter details the theory and techniques that provide the basis for design and engineering software and then showcases the development and utility of programs developed using the material outlined in the chapter. This all-inclusive guide works systematically from basic mathematics to fluid mechanics, separators, overpressure protection, and glycol dehydration, providing basic design guidelines based on international codes. Worked examples demonstrate the utility of each program, while the author also explains problems and limitations associated with the simulations. After reading this book you will be able to immediately put these programs into action and have total confidence in the result, regardless of your level of experience. All nine programs are available on the companion CD-ROM, including a useful unit conversion tool.

Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: See More: Process Engineering and Design Using Visual Basic

----------


## Derek1

can any one share code

----------


## ted.rip@56

thanks for sharing the book.
plz share the code

----------


## rezabakhshi

plz upload the vb softwares

----------


## Djomloun

plz, does somebody have source code?

----------


## ferdinand

Thanks is very interesting, can apply process engineering using VB, also it serves as an alternative to simulation process software as ASPEN HYSYS. but less powerful.

----------


## m2009

please shrare VB codes

----------


## cesardb

url of the cdrom image download plz? thanks in advance...

----------


## mkhurram79

what an excellent boook
thnx

----------


## tanayhan

This link no valid. Please give a new link.

----------


## mkhurram79

link is valid and working fine.
Try again

----------


## shirscotry

I'm very interested! I would love to find out more.

OK,  cool!^_^ I just wanted to make sure I didn't do anything wrong :]

Nice! I'll start saving up some scratch for this

great news, i love my seed upgrade.

Any one?

To be continued....

----------


## Wilbourn11

I am from Bangalore. I like to write the CSTE exams.

Could you please send me the CBOk materials to me. My mobile number is 9845313313.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards and Best Wishes,

Senthil.



Quality Assurance-Analyst.
__________________
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Process Engineering and Design Using Visual Basic

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks.... I'm downloading the book....

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks and LOL

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing

----------


## Budiana

Thanks

----------


## languagemalta

You can install the VB 6.0.

----------


## ekristianto

Goodmorning all,
do Anybody have the *winheat* software? 
Please share the *Winheat* (fire heater rating and design) to me.
thanks.

----------


## chemnguyents

> Dear Brothers
> 
> Process Engineering and Design Using Visual Basic
> by Arun K. Datta 
>     *  Publisher:   CRC
>     * Number Of Pages:   472
>     * Publication Date:   2007-10-08
>     * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   1420045423
>     * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9781420045420
> ...



may be i was late?

----------


## mascon

the links are not working.
could any one upload the book again.

----------


## Ravi Muddha

Try any one of these links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
All the best.

----------


## eastorca

What a pity, I missed it. All links have been expired. Could anyone reupload please.
Thank you

----------


## vanthodc

Another link for you:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Cheer!

----------


## eastorca

> Another link for you:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



So much thank for your sharing.See More: Process Engineering and Design Using Visual Basic

----------


## Chloe Taylor

Try going for and sharing on the search engine of Google, you would be able to find a soft form of this book there.....

----------


## Olajyde027

I bring you greetings.. namaste! Pls I'm trying to build an online interactive database for my department that seeks to collect and update both student and Lecturers information. I've however been able to do that with Microsoft access.. But what programming language must I learn to make it online and readily available to users over the internet. Thanks

----------


## manox

teng dari kayu

----------


## Aladin corp

can you redirect the link
because the link is no longer valid

----------


## Beni_pgn

I need too

----------


## jswoo

I cannot download.

----------

